# 2017 Morel Picture Show



## O H I O

Figured I would share a few pictures from this years hunts.
If you are going to miss the morel season as much as me then this thread can be a place to come and see pictures of wht we long to see in the 2018 season.
Post up your favorite pictures from this years season and enjoy.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

Some more of this seasons memories.


----------



## O H I O




----------



## O H I O




----------



## O H I O




----------



## O H I O




----------



## O H I O

[/IMG]http://i.imgur.com/tV3LZ5p.jpg?1[/IMG]


----------



## O H I O

One more picture.


----------



## deleted

Here is just a few i hadn't deleted yet...


----------



## O H I O

Awesome pictures Vern.
Keep 'em coming folks.
I will post another picture to stay with the theme.


----------



## deleted

_sorry for the dups above...oops







_


----------



## jack

Morchella americana

Morchella americana & Morchella punctipes and below : Morchella esculentoides


----------



## O H I O

Vern....
You are supposed to cook those first.
Jack,
That last picture is the lightest colored morels I have ever seen. Really cool.
O H I O


----------



## morelas must-shroom

O H I O said:


> Vern....
> You are supposed to cook those first.
> Jack,
> That last picture is the lightest colored morels I have ever seen. Really cool.
> O H I O


OHIO; Vern is an amimal. In case you didn't already know. I sent you a post on the other thread. It doesn't have anything to do with morels, but I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## jack

Variety of Michigan Morels, Lewiston, Mi.


----------



## deleted

Jack, after all my years...im ashamed to say that i have never even heard of a white morel until i saw an earlier post of yours.


----------



## jack

vern said:


> Jack, after all my years...im ashamed to say that i have never even heard of a white morel until i saw an earlier post of yours.


Ya, there are two types of white morels, Morchella esculentoides and Morchella cryptica. Both are fairly rare. All in all there are around 25 separate types of Morels.


----------



## sb

"O H I O" - As much as looking at the Morels in you morel pic series, I enjoyed seeing your collection of beautiful knives.

I would love to collect knives . . . but I average leaving one knife per year in the woods. I tell the wife that I'm providing future opportunities for archaeologists a thousand years from now.


----------



## guff76

O H I O said:


>


Dang IV never seen a big ol cluster of shrooms like in that one pic, 


O H I O said:


>


Damn you find so many you gotta put them in a big cooler, that is awesome! Are these the ones you found in Michigan


----------



## morelseeeker




----------



## O H I O

sb,
Thank you, I have been a collector since I was little. A lot of my family is from Ky and when we would go to visit my uncles would always give me a new Case knife.
I have lost a couple knives out there over the years. You get busy taking pictures or sitting on a log eating lunch and just plain forget sometimes.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O

guff,
That cluster was on one side of the tree and another cluster was on the other side of the tree. It was easy to see from a distance.
Yes , the cooler full picture was Michigan.
O H I O


----------



## thunter

one of my favorite pics from 2017


----------



## shroomsearcher

There's my contribution. I don't find bucketloads in any one spot. Haven't hit a mother lode yet, I've only been looking for 4-5 years. Have developed a few spots that give shrooms regularly, just not that many.


----------

